

Is Google's Larry Page Already Turning Out to Be a Truly Great CEO? - rblion
http://adage.com/article/the-media-guy/google-s-larry-page-turning-a-great-ceo/230004/

======
Uhhrrr
It might be a fun topic to kick around, but it's ridiculously soon to conclude
anything. Even Apotheker looked like he might have been competent after only
six months.

